# Datumsverarbeitung Tag Lib



## Ferenjito (21. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Und gleich noch eine Frage:
Datumsangaben in Formularen sind ja im allgemeinen recht häufig. Bislang läuft die Verarbeitung über die Bean bis zur Datenbank aber höchst mühselig ab. Drei einzelne Select-Felder für Tag, monat, und jahr, manuelle überprüfung der richtigkeit, java.util.Date erzeugen, in die Bean stecken...
Beim Darstellen vorhandener Datumsangaben im Formular das ganze Spiel umgekehrt...
Da gibts doch sicher auch ein paar hilfreiche Tools, die einem was an Arbeit abnehmen (oder vielleicht auch Tutorials, die  eine vernünftige Herangehensweise lehren).
Freue mich sehr über Unterstützung,

Ferenjito


----------



## clemson (21. Apr 2006)

DateTime TagLib


----------



## Ferenjito (21. Apr 2006)

Hmm, die jakarte DateTime TagLib ist nicht ganz dass, was ich suche. Dieser scheint es ja vor allem um das Formatieren von Datumswerten in Strings zu gehen. Ich möchte aus einem Datumsfeld einer Bean drei Select-Felder eines Formulars machen, für Tag, Monat und Jahr und mit den jeweiligen Werten belegt.
Manuell ist das etwas zu komplex, finde ich.  Gibts da nix?

Thanks, Ferenjito


----------

